# Second Lens?



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey, I'm moving to the East Coast this coming year. Regarding how bright it is t here I'm not sure on the second lens I should buy when I move there. I have Oakley Splices in Emerald Iridium which is for sunny conditions. I've been told that riding East Coast isn't very sunny and I plan on also doing night riding so I'm not sure to get a Persimmon or Clear lens for my second lens. The chart which shows how much each lens filters says that the clear lens lets in 93% of sunlight and the Persimmon lens lets in 61%. I'm thinking to do Persimmon that way I can use that lens for the days where it's not really bright and there's still sun, but I'm not sure how Persimmon does at night. If you know about both lenses and would like to help, thanks


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

I, too, have Splice's, and I've used both Persimmon and HI Persimmon. They're both great for low-light days, especially the HI Persimmon as I noticed a marked improvement in contrast compared to the standard Persimmon. I haven't used either for night riding, though, so I can't comment on that.

HI Yellow seems to get a lot of thumbs-up for low light conditions - it might be worth looking in to that, too.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for your response, I've also heard good things about HI yellow but HI Yellow is supposed to be a night riding lens which makes it easier to see in light but it's awful for slightly sunny conditions. I think I'm going to do persimmon unless it's bad for night riding


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The persimmon lense I hade on my A-frames was ok for night, but a little darker than I wanted. The HI Yellow on my Wisdom's is most excellent for a flat day, and for night riding. However, if the sun comes out at all while wearing them, I am BLIND. They really do almost nothing for you if it's bright out.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

fuck goggles, go goggle-less or sunglasses, but if you have to stick with goggles take a clear lens. (i just wanted to say f-goggles, naw, go for the clear lense, if its a super small hill and its dark out then goggle-less, fog ups suck, especially if its cold)


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

i have some nice sunglasses, night riding will probably be mainly park so yea idk haha i'm thinking persimmon so i can use it for partially cloudy days and maybe night not suree


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

For pure night riding the HI yellow lens is a better choice but I hate using it for anything other than riding purely at night. I usually showed up to the hill at 3 or 4 in the afternoon and rode till like 9ish at night and the persimmon lens works great for that. The mountain I use to ride didn't have the best lighting either on the runs and the persimmon lens seemed to work great for me.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

another vote for HI Yellow for overcast, flat or night. when the sun is shining, it's very bright but still tolerable. having said that, i will be getting a darker lens for bright days this upcoming season.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i have a yellow lens that i use with my smith goggles at night and lower light conditions and they work great. even if its cloudy with maybe a little light coming through i dont find it to be to bright.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

I basically ride mostly at night because I live in the midwest, and the place I go to during the week isn't open during the day, and I have school during the week, but I use H.I. yellow, and they are perfect for night riding.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

CustomX - J-rad said:


> fuck goggles, go goggle-less or sunglasses, but if you have to stick with goggles take a clear lens. (i just wanted to say f-goggles, naw, go for the clear lense, if its a super small hill and its dark out then goggle-less, fog ups suck, especially if its cold)


Lol.
Yeah... not all of us are quite that hardcore. Even the Inuit wear snow goggles to protect their eyes from the sun.

I had the misfortune of having to lend my goggles to someone during a rather snowy, chilly day and rode down the entire mountain with nothing covering my eyes. It sucked and I couldn't keep up any speed because of all the snow and freezing wind trying to blind me.

Needless to say, I now roll with a spare set of peepers in my pack.


----------

